# good inexpensive brands of canned dog food



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Evanger's is a really good canned food. Most of the cans I get are about $1.10 some a little more. I mix it in with the dry and go through about 1 can every 2 days.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Innova,Merrick,wellness,canidae.
What about softening kibble with water or a nice broth?.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I know Natural Balance makes canned food, not sure how much it is though. I used to mix some with the dry food once in a while as a treat.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I mix Pro Plan canned when I am beefing up the girls right before puppies. I do the 50/50 mix also then.

Hooch


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> Innova,Merrick,wellness,canidae.
> What about softening kibble with water or a nice broth?.


I'll try adding water he didn't eat it the first two times that I tried that, I was hoping maybe the water would make the kibble smell a little better and he'd want to eat it but it didn't work. I'll try it tonight.

I have started changing his kibble to the wellness CORE and I don't know if maybe those pieces are easier for him to eat but I was able to get him to eat a couple mouthfuls by himself and than handfed him more. He ate almost 2 and a 1/2 cups today (which is the most he has eaten since we got him). Most I had to feed him by hand but oh well. I'll try chicken broth too this weekend to see if that would make it easier for him.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I know Natural Balance makes canned food, not sure how much it is though. I used to mix some with the dry food once in a while as a treat.


I have some coupons for natural balance so I'll have to try their cans. I also have 5 coupons for 3 free cans of Nature's variety foods (either canned, kibble, or raw) and I think I'll use those for his canned food.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

natures variety is also a good one
as well as the others mentioned above
good luck, glad Prince is coming around and
eating (great news) he is feeling more at home
and will be settled in no time!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I use the Natures Variety dry venison and the Natures Recipe canned venison. My pet supply store has the venison on sale all the time because I am about the only one that buys it for Beau. when it is on sale it is about .75 a can. Putting that with some dry and put a little water to moisten the dry food up and mix it all up and that may help. They make some type of gravy stuff that you can poor over the dry food. Petco sells online a case of Natural Balance 24 cans for 32.99, ProPlan 12 cans $12.00 on sale, Natures Recipe 24 cans 23.99/ For Gravy's they make Vita Gravy $4.79 for 12 oz.
Hope that helps you some.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks! That's a big help. We'll have to go to the food store this weekend and get some cans, I think I'll just buy a case because even if it doesn't work for him my other two will have no problems eating it. 

I'll probably go with the nature's variety since I have all the coupons for the free cans. I hope this will help him eat a little more. I also tried sprinkling parmesean cheese on his food some people say that works to get them to eat but he wasn't too interested in the food.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This may sound crazy and I don't know if it's advised, but can you put dry kibble in a blender and then add water rather than feed canned? I must be tired...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sometimes, I add hot water to our dogs' dry food....just for a treat for them. They love it... And it softens it up pretty good...


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Sometimes, I add hot water to our dogs' dry food....just for a treat for them. They love it... And it softens it up pretty good...


I add warm water to our golden puppy's food because if I don't he'll puke everything back up. I do it sometimes for our lab too but not often. I tried it for Prince and he ate a couple pieces and just laid down and looked at me like "you expect me to eat that garbage":roflmao:!

I just wish I knew if his previous owners were telling the truth. His previous owners said he was never given people food and won't eat it. He however has no problems begging and eating scraps that drop on the floor, or just resting his head on our table and taking right off our plates! I'm wondering if he was fed mainly people food which is why he won't eat the dog food unless he's starving. If that's the case maybe it's not his teeth that are bothering him, maybe he's just holding out for people food.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Crazydog said:


> I add warm water to our golden puppy's food because if I don't he'll puke everything back up. I do it sometimes for our lab too but not often. I tried it for Prince and he ate a couple pieces and just laid down and looked at me like "you expect me to eat that garbage":roflmao:!
> 
> I just wish I knew if his previous owners were telling the truth. His previous owners said he was never given people food and won't eat it. He however has no problems begging and eating scraps that drop on the floor, or just resting his head on our table and taking right off our plates! I'm wondering if he was fed mainly people food which is why he won't eat the dog food unless he's starving. If that's the case maybe it's not his teeth that are bothering him, maybe he's just holding out for people food.


Have you tried adding yogurt to this food....Mine get a table spoon of Strawberry banana every night on there's


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Have you tried adding yogurt to this food....Mine get a table spoon of Strawberry banana every night on there's


not yet. Usually I do either yogurt or sometimes cottage cheese (have to be careful as sometimes the dogs get a little sick from that). I ran out of yogurt about two weeks ago and haven't been grocery shopping yet so will have to stock up next time.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You can always add can pumpkin as well... Not the pumpkin filling.....mine love it.....


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> You can always add can pumpkin as well... Not the pumpkin filling.....mine love it.....


I use that when they have the runs and it clears them up pretty quickly. You can also use it if their stopped up but my dogs never have that problem, knock on wood.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Crazydog said:


> I use that when they have the runs and it clears them up pretty quickly. You can also use it if their stopped up but my dogs never have that problem, knock on wood.


I just use it daily since they love it.... They dont have either problem.....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I made a "gravy" by adding water to some canned food and then mixing the dry food into that. My dogs don't actually chew their kibble, they swallow it whole, and the Canidae ALS are pretty small pieces. I would think that Prince would be able to handle a small sized kibble and it wouldn't hurt his teeth.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> You can always add can pumpkin as well... Not the pumpkin filling.....mine love it.....


Charlie loves pumpkin too. Last night I was making pumpkin soup and as soo as I opened up the can he came running over to me. Of course I had to give him a spoonfull....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I also give my dogs Nupro All Natural Dog Supplement.(powder) I put it on there food and add water..it makes a gravy and with everything else that I add, they love it.... My husband says the dogs eat better than we do.....


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Well what we have decided to do is stick with the Wellness CORE kibble and we bought a case of Canidae platinum formula canned food. We're going to do a mix of 50% canned and 50% kibble. I think it'll be easier for him to eat and assuming his poop looks ok we'll keep up with it. My husband is ok with the price of the case of the Canidae platinum (I was thinking of doing the innova evo canned until my husband spotted the price per case).

I did pick up some more yogurt. They didn't have plain so I got 2 big jars of vanilla with the active cultures. I also got a couple cans of pumpkin, figure I'll probably need them for a couple days and it's always good to have extras. They were only like thirty cents at Aldi's so figured why not get a couple just incase.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

When we had two or three rotties in the house and they became occassionally finicky with their dry food, my wife would make chicken stock and I would steal some, put in a ketchup dispenser and mix it with the dry. Never failed to get them back eating. The bottle was always ready in the fridge too!

On a side note to your dogs teeth issue. My new vet told me that my feeling that dry food would be more likely not cause tartar build-up is not true. she said canned food promotes less tartar.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

wagondog said:


> On a side note to your dogs teeth issue. My new vet told me that my feeling that dry food would be more likely not cause tartar build-up is not true. she said canned food promotes less tartar.


Yeah my vet says the same thing if the canned is good quality it's ok for him to eat. We'd love to feed him all canned seeing as he licked his bowl clean in record time today after adding the canned but he weighs a little over 100 lbs and it'd cost us like $100 to feed just him a month. I would do it if it needed to be done but wanted to do a mix of canned and kibble to keep the cost down. We're going to keep up mixture even after we get his teeth cleaned and the ones removed that need to be. He likes it and it's a sure way to get him to eat.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Crazydog said:


> Yeah my vet says the same thing if the canned is good quality it's ok for him to eat. We'd love to feed him all canned seeing as he licked his bowl clean in record time today after adding the canned but he weighs a little over 100 lbs and it'd cost us like $100 to feed just him a month. I would do it if it needed to be done but wanted to do a mix of canned and kibble to keep the cost down. We're going to keep up mixture even after we get his teeth cleaned and the ones removed that need to be. He likes it and it's a sure way to get him to eat.


The vet recommended mixing the canned and dry too which is the way we will go with Harley once he is off L/B puppy. there are just too many foods on the market to pick the right one for your dog. I guess you go with recommendations from the people in the know (here) and the vet.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

wagondog said:


> The vet recommended mixing the canned and dry too which is the way we will go with Harley once he is off L/B puppy. there are just too many foods on the market to pick the right one for your dog. I guess you go with recommendations from the people in the know (here) and the vet.


I have my few favorite brands that I switch my dogs around on. The Wellness CORE is a new one I haven't tried yet though but Prince seems to be doing great so far. I haven't had any digestion problems with him and he's eaten pedigree for almost 9 years. He gets half pedigree and half CORE now. I tend to stick with the Innova, Eagle Pack and Canidae products I know those work good for my guys.


----------

